# Beeswax from Melter has little odor



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I noticed similar results. 

I wonder if it is due to overheating. There is no way to control the temp limits in the solor melter. The honey drippings definitely came out with a burn smell - making it no good as bee food.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I finished extracting today and pulled some wax out of my simple solar melter to get ready for my cappings. Tt had been in there for well over 2 weeks. Just went and checked and it smells as good as any I've ever seen.


----------

